# New 2008 Props..oooooooooh



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

These are a few of the props I A. bought or B. Made

The Count I got on craigslist for $60 a few weeks ago. Hes in great shape and pretty cool!

The zombie Riser is got from horrordome.com Pricy but I really like um!

The standing zombie I made from a mannequin, a $5 suit from salvation army and a death studios zombie mask. I need to cover his legs with some paint and dirt to cover that flesh color...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice looking props. What did you use under the zombie mask to support and fill out the mask so well?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

It has a full head on the mannequin, it cant be turned or removed, it's a single torso, neck, head combo. The mask fit really nice on the head, its a male mannequin I got off craigslist for cheap, like $40.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow !! Very Nice!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool bunch of props, they look great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those ar cool melty...
yeah th eskin on that guys sticks out, dirt sounds good.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish I had a mannequin! I'd be making me some duct tape dummies left and right! Love the zombie!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice bunch of fellas ya got there.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hee hee I like the zombie. With his arms like that, he looks like he may break out into a rap song any minute


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Cuties! I especially like the stiff in the suit.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great props, especially the suited zombie...he's to die for !!!! (sorry, had to!)


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice job ageing the suit. looks good.


----------

